# Letro question?  need help fast



## Livebig14 (Aug 24, 2011)

Hey guys.  I seem to have developed a small amount of gyno while on cycle.  Right now im cruising on 200mg test per week.  Still undecided if im going to cruise of run a PCT for my cycle.  If I run PCT, should I keep cruising while on run the letro and then run PCT after I finish the letro protocol, or just stop and let the esters clear and start the letro and have it run into PCT for a week?


----------



## gym66 (Aug 24, 2011)

Start the letro now.  work your way up to 2.5mg until gyno is gone then taper off and start a-dex and nolva for the rebound you are going to get from the letro.  it is your call weather you cruise or not.  I am on TRT so I never come off.


----------



## Delawerebadboy (Aug 24, 2011)

I had a pea sized lump 3 weeks and no difference,but the following2  weeks smashed it to a bee bee,its. Tiny ,it was rough on cycle,I could not do it off


----------



## ecot3c inside (Aug 24, 2011)

id say bump to 350mg of test, then add letro.


----------



## GMO (Aug 24, 2011)

Livebig14 said:


> Hey guys. I seem to have developed a small amount of gyno while on cycle. Right now im cruising on 200mg test per week. Still undecided if im going to cruise of run a PCT for my cycle. If I run PCT, should I keep cruising while on run the letro and then run PCT after I finish the letro protocol, or just stop and let the esters clear and start the letro and have it run into PCT for a week?


 

Weren't you running some sort of AI while crusing?



ecot3c inside said:


> id say bump to 350mg of test, then add letro.


 
Why bump the test if he is having aromatization issues at 200mg? That doesn't make any sense...

Honestly, I would just start 40mg of Nolva ED until the lumps are gone along with Aromasin at 25mg ED. Once the lumps are gone, cut the Nolva to 20mg for a week, then 10mg for another week. Keep your Aromasin at 25mg ED on your cruise, unless your E2 levels get too low. If they do, then cut your Aromasin to 12.5mg ED...

If you already have letro, you can taper up to 2.5mg like the poster above mentioned and keep it there until the lumps are gone. Then taper back down, but run the aromasin the same way as I outlined above.  The aromasin is key to preventing estro-rebound.

You should PCT once this has been resolved, as you are too young to be blasting and cruising in my book.  You have a long life ahead of you, and I would hate to see you on TRT for the rest of it.


----------



## Livebig14 (Aug 24, 2011)

gym66 said:


> Start the letro now.  work your way up to 2.5mg until gyno is gone then taper off and start a-dex and nolva for the rebound you are going to get from the letro.  it is your call weather you cruise or not.  I am on TRT so I never come off.


how long should the arimidex and nolva be run to combat the rebound?


----------



## Livebig14 (Aug 24, 2011)

GMO said:


> Weren't you running some sort of AI while crusing?
> 
> 
> 
> Why bump the test if he is having aromatization issues at 200mg?  That doesn't make any sense...


Yes .5mg arimidex Mon, Wed, and Friday when cruising while on cycle .5mg ED. but I guess I am prone to gyno.  There are small lumps on both sides not noticeable to see them but you can feel them.


----------



## Livebig14 (Aug 24, 2011)

GMO said:


> Weren't you running some sort of AI while crusing?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dont have aromasin I have arimidex.  Is this ok or should I get aromasin?


----------



## GMO (Aug 24, 2011)

Livebig14 said:


> I dont have aromasin I have arimidex. Is this ok or should I get aromasin?


 

Aromasin is better as far as estro-rebound is concerned. I would pick some up if I were you. EP will have it to your house in 2-3 days tops. You can start the letro now though.  Start at 0.5mg and taper up from there...


----------



## Livebig14 (Aug 24, 2011)

GMO said:


> Aromasin is better as far as estro-rebound is concerned. I would pick some up if I were you. EP will have it to your house in 2-3 days tops. You can start the letro now though.  Start at 0.5mg and taper up from there...


alright I will pick some up then.  Should I stay on a 200mg per week cruise while running the letro or just stop and run the letro now and have it go into my PCT a little bit?


----------



## GMO (Aug 24, 2011)

Livebig14 said:


> alright I will pick some up then. Should I stay on a 200mg per week cruise while running the letro or just stop and run the letro now and have it go into my PCT a little bit?


 

Since you are using a long estered test, you can't start PCT for two weeks anyway.  By then your gyno should be resolved, and you should be tapered off the Letro.  Then run a Clomid 100/100/75/50 and Aromasin 25/25/12.5/12.5 PCT.


----------



## Vibrant (Aug 24, 2011)

Nolva and aromasin didn't do anything for my small gyno lump but letro did work. I worked my up to 2.5mg in about a week. Letro didn't do anything for me for the first 3 weeks except make my joints and tendons hurt. But then it started to work and my lump was completely gone in about a month and a half.

Hope this helps you in some way because when I got that lump, I was freaking out.


----------



## Livebig14 (Aug 24, 2011)

GMO said:


> Since you are using a long estered test, you can't start PCT for two weeks anyway.  By then your gyno should be resolved, and you should be tapered off the Letro.  Then run a Clomid 100/100/75/50 and Aromasin 25/25/12.5/12.5 PCT.


alright thanks GMO.  one last question.  Is nolva alright for PCT and at what dosage?  I have been reading some people having depression and vision problems while on it


----------



## Livebig14 (Aug 24, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> Nolva and aromasin didn't do anything for my small gyno lump but letro did work. I worked my up to 2.5mg in about a week. Letro didn't do anything for me for the first 3 weeks except make my joints and tendons hurt. But then it started to work and my lump was completely gone in about a month and a half.
> 
> Hope this helps you in some way because when I got that lump, I was freaking out.


wow so you had to run it for a month and a half at 2.5mg?


----------



## Livebig14 (Aug 24, 2011)

Also does the letro or aromasin have to be refrigerated (liquid form)


----------



## Vibrant (Aug 24, 2011)

Livebig14 said:


> wow so you had to run it for a month and a half at 2.5mg?



Yeah, and I had a really small gyno lump. The joint pain wasn't too fun, I'd recommend taking a ton of joint supps while you're on letro. Hopefully, it works a little faster for you.


----------



## Vibrant (Aug 24, 2011)

Livebig14 said:


> Also does the letro or aromasin have to be refrigerated (liquid form)



I didn't refrigerate. I just kept it in a dark, cool place.


----------



## GMO (Aug 24, 2011)

Livebig14 said:


> alright thanks GMO. one last question. Is nolva alright for PCT and at what dosage? I have been reading some people having depression and vision problems while on it


 
I prefer Clomid over nolva, but if you insist on using nolva for PCT then dose it 40/40/20/20...

Research Chems do not need to be refrigerated, just peptides.


----------



## pieguy (Aug 24, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> Nolva and aromasin didn't do anything for my small gyno lump but letro did work. I worked my up to 2.5mg in about a week. Letro didn't do anything for me for the first 3 weeks except make my joints and tendons hurt. But then it started to work and my lump was completely gone in about a month and a half.
> 
> Hope this helps you in some way because when I got that lump, I was freaking out.



How'd your libido take the letro vibrant? That's my main worry anytime anybody ever talks about letro.


----------



## FordFan (Aug 24, 2011)

pieguy said:


> How'd your libido take the letro vibrant? That's my main worry anytime anybody ever talks about letro.



My libido sucked! Been off letro for 5 days and finally starting to try to stand up. Letro killed mine


----------



## Vibrant (Aug 24, 2011)

pieguy said:


> How'd your libido take the letro vibrant? That's my main worry anytime anybody ever talks about letro.



To be honest, it was crappy. I had no desire to do this if you know what I mean. But once I got off it, my libido returned pretty quickly.


----------



## Livebig14 (Aug 24, 2011)

alright thanks guys hopefully this works


----------



## Livebig14 (Sep 2, 2011)

Been on the letro for 9 days now.  Seems like the lumps are shrinking.  I dont think they will go away completely though as I had some gyno from puberty.  It is not visible now but I can definatley feel them.  Just started my nolva protocol today for PCT. Whats the max amount of time I should stay on letro before giving up?


----------



## gym66 (Sep 3, 2011)

I stayed on letro at 2.5mg for 3 months.


----------



## Livebig14 (Sep 3, 2011)

Holy shit.  My libido is already gone I dont know if I could handle 3 months.  Did it completely nuke it?


----------



## Digitalash (Sep 3, 2011)

Ran letro one time to get rid of gyno, made it pretty small after 2-3 months but never completely went away. I didn't follow up with a serm though and I guess I tapered wrong because I had some rebound. My joints felt like shit though and I had absolutely NO libido for the duration, definitely the last choice IMO next to surgery.

I'm having some success just running low dose nolva while cruising. Using only minimal arimidex per week and it's shrunk a bit. No side effects either which is nice


----------



## Livebig14 (Sep 3, 2011)

yeah my libido is GONE.  Im going to run it 1 month after that im probably going to stop this already sucks


----------



## Livebig14 (Sep 20, 2011)

okay guys im going to be stopping the letro soon im starting to taper down now.  The only thing is im extremely worried i have been reading other threads online about letro saying that after they took letro their sex drive has not fully recovered 1 YEAR LATER.  I had no idea this was a possibility or i would not have taken it.  Some of you on here said your libido returned pretty quickly, if you can remember a ball park time i would like to know.  I can still get hard but not even close to how i was before and im freaking out right now.  Let me know guys.  thanks


----------



## gym66 (Sep 20, 2011)

im on trt. my gyno is not totally gone but better than is was.


----------

